# crankbaits and rods



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

ihave a few ?s #1 ibeen looking to buy a dozen cotton cordell big o i searched the net to find the best price bass pro seems the best at $3.69 a pieace but $10 orr so for shipping and cabelas $3.99 but dindt give me a figure for shipping i dont know if shipping is free or what any way i wondered if any one knew any other place online with betterr price or a bait shop who has a decent selection i would rather buy them that way than online but dont ever seee them gander mtn in niles has one in fire tiger and thats it i want to use them to troll on lead core ive talked to people at mosquito that do well on them so if i could get any opions on the big o and other cranks that u guys like to use i would really apreciated


#2in sprring i do alot of casting bait holder jigs with minnies worms in shallow water 2-10 ftiwant to start casting them like i ussally do but put down the jig and pick up rod wwith crank or vibeee and make feww casts then switch back to jig make afew casts and keep repeating as i move down shore line wwith trrolling motor so if i could get ur guys opinion on that and what kinds of cranks and vibeees to use

#3rrods i use mostly a 7 ft bass pro xps rrod medium with fast action tip with shamono stradic reel i also have a 6 ft st croix m are these good whats ur guys favarite rods. sorry for all the ?s thanks for info in advanced i really apreciated

thanks alot bob


----------



## HAIR JIG (Jul 15, 2004)

Down here at Indian Lake I use alot of Big 'Os .I lose alot of them too. So what I did last year was I bought baits from Janns Netcraft these baits look just like the big'os. 2 inch cost $1.53 apiece 21/2 inch cost $1.69 apiece You have to add split rings and hooks. These baits worked just as well if not better than the real thing.As far as vibe's I make my own took two years of fooling around with them to get the right action I wanted. I lose alot of them too. Hope this helps I'm heading for the ice. Good Luck
www.jannsnetcraft.com


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

as for the rods, I like my st croixs alot, i have a 6 1/2ft medium with a fast action and a 7 1/2 ft medium light with a fast action, I've owned a few others and love them for both jigginf and casting cranks. 
are you fishing from a boat in spring? if so vibees are great, I like silver, and a few other colors. You also might want to try some cicadas and sonars...as for lures, i usually stuck with stick baits, like rapalas, but lipless cranks should work along with other stand-by's like hot n tots.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've been using Big Os at Mosquito for eleven years. The small ones are the only ones I've had success with. Favorite colors are Chrome, Smokey Joe, and Bull Brim. Bull Brim was discontinued about seven years ago, unforunately, it is easily the best out of the three for walleyes. Fortunately, when I heard that they were discontinuing this color, I contacted Pradco, and bought their last ten dozen that they had on the shelf. I gave half of them away to buddies that regularly fish Mosquito. It's still a big producer when the time is right.


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

thanks for the replys guys,hair jig thanks ill have to try a couple of those janns net craft , jonny boy yes i fish from a boat if u cast those towards shore in2-7 ft of waterr do u just pull and reel down and keep repeating,hetfield what does that bull brim look like.thanks for the info guys 

\


thanks bob


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the blade baits, as i have used them have either been vertically jigged, or when casted, I worked them in at at 10 o'clock to 12 o'clock motion, not real fast, just so you can feel them work. for the lipless cranks, retreives vary, but a a cast and reel works fine.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Dick's in Montrose(Akron) carries them. Don't remember the price as I buy them in bulk.


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

thanks for info i found some at kames in canton they weree 4 to 5 dollars good selection too 




thanks bob


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

I like medium lite cause you can feel it better on the lite bite. Sounds like you got every thing in order but the cranks. For s-eye's use husky jerks Long A's rattlin rouges.


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

thanks for the info ill have to try those cranks




thanks again bob


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

There are a few more, but those should get you started!! And try out things that are non traditional eye lures. Hell i got 4 in a row on a jointed minnow. Been in the box for couple of years never used. Bite was slow, tied it on and bam. U just have to experiment and try everything, and have alot of different stuff in the box, cause what worked yesterday, normally wont work today!! 

Jason


----------

